# VB eine .txt-Datei mit einem OpenDialog in eine Combobox?



## Tony-S (25. August 2009)

Hallo Forum, 

ich habe ein kleines Problem, ich beschäftige mich zur Zeit ein wenig mit Visual Basic (express) und wollte etwas was ich in Delphi probiert hatte auf VB übertragen, siehe Threadtitel ;D.

Das es nicht genauso klappen kann wie ich es gewohnt war, war mir schon vorher klar, aber der Aufbau ist ähnlich:

Private Sub Btn_open_Database_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Btn_open_Database.Click
        Dim StreamRead As New System.IO.StreamReader("C:\lol.txt", System.Text.Encoding.Default)

        Do While Not StreamRead.EndOfStream
            ComboBox1.Items.Add(StreamRead.ReadLine)
        Loop
        StreamRead.Close()
    End Sub

Allerdings ist das ja jetzt nich gerade sehr Flexibel was den Pfad betrifft...
von daher meine Frage, wie kann ich anstelle des festen Pfades einen OpenfileDialog einbauen, so das es einem möglich ist selbst auszuwählen welche Datei man einlesen will.

Wäre echt klasse von euch wenn ihr mir ein Tipp oder eine Hilfestellung geben könntet, bin nämlich noch recht frisch was VB betrifft xD.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Havenger (2. September 2009)

füge einfach den openfiledialog ein und nimm das als code : 

Dim StreamRead As New System.IO.StreamReader(Me.OpenFileDialog1.Filename, System.Text.Encoding.Default)


----------



## Amigafan (6. Mai 2014)

Falscher Thread . . .


----------

